# Attractive Packaging and Allergies



## yarnmartini (Oct 7, 2009)

I am new to this forum and did not know where I should post this...
Question #1:  What attractive packaging would you suggest for lotion bars?  They are just in soap-bar form, not for putting into tubes or tins.  I was thinking of either glassine bags or wrapping them in wax-coated tissue paper.  I want my items to have a rustic/natural/semi-retro/girly look and I don't have a lot to invest in packaging.
Question #2:  Since a lot of people are allergic to nuts, and I am using sweet almond oil in my product, how large of an allergy warning do I need to have?
I used to make all kinds of CP soap, M&P, lotions, etc. and I never thought about the allergy thing until I went into a Lush store recently and they asked if I was allergic to nuts before they tried something on me.  Of course, all my labels will have ingredients (INCI) and a NOT FOR CONSUMPTION warning plus the weight.


----------



## TheSoapyEwe (Oct 7, 2009)

The INCI is there so the consumer can be informed, it's really up to them to make sure they're not allergic to any of the ingredients in your product but you could put a warning under the ingredients ..."Allergy Warning--this product does contain ingredients derived from nuts" just to make sure


----------



## HomekeepingGran (Oct 9, 2009)

I like it when you buy a can of almonds or a jar of peanuts and the label says, "Warning!  This product contains NUTS!"  

Sorry.  Off-topic, wasn't I?


----------

